# الحمد لله لقد اجتزت امتحان pmi_sp و ايضا امتحان ccea



## E.Mohamed Hendy (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

اود ان اشارك الاخوة بفرحتى
لقد اجتزت امتحان PMI_SP 
Scheduling Professional

و امتحان CCEA من SCEA
Certified Cost Estimator / Analyst

انا جاهز لاى سؤال يتعلق بـالتالى من Project Management Institute
1- Scheduling Professional - PMI-SP
2- Risk Management Professional - PMI-RMP
3- Project Management Professional - PMP

انا جاهز لاى سؤال يتعلق بـالتالى من Association for Advancement of Cost Engineering
1- Certified Cost Engineer - CCE

انا جاهز لاى سؤال يتعلق بـالتالى من Society of Cost Estimating and Analyst
1- Certified Cost Estimator / Analyst

شكرا

Mohamed Hendy, PMP, PMI-RMP, PMI-SP, CCE, CCEA


----------



## emofleh (28 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك وعقبال الدكتوراه


----------



## Jordan079 (28 فبراير 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك اخي .. ألف مبروك و منها للأعلى .. 

سؤالي عن امتحان :
1- Scheduling Professional - PMI-SP
2- Risk Management Professional - PMI-RMP

1- أيهم اصعب امتحان فيهم و هل هم بمستوى امتحانPMP من حيث الصعوبه ؟ اقل او اكثر؟
2- هل من يتقدم لامتحان SP , Risk بحاجة الى دورة تدريبية ؟ علماً اني حاصل على شهادة PMP قبل أقل من شهر ؟
3- ما الموارد الدراسية المطلوبه لكل امتحان منهم ؟
4- هل لك بتزويدنا بخطة دراسية لحجم الدراسة المطلوب لاجتياز كل من الامتحانين اعلاه ؟
5- الان و بعد اجتياز امتحانات PMI .. ما هي خطوتك القادمه و اين ستجد نفسك ؟


مبروك مره اخرى و تحملنا على الاسئله .. بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير​


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (28 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك يا باشمهندس محمد


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (28 فبراير 2011)

emofleh قال:


> الف مبروك وعقبال الدكتوراه



الله يبارك فيك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (28 فبراير 2011)

Jordan079 قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك اخي .. ألف مبروك و منها للأعلى ..
> 
> سؤالي عن امتحان :
> 1- Scheduling Professional - PMI-SP
> ...




الله يبارك فيك يا اخى العزيز و عقبالك
بلنسبة لاسئلتك

- أيهم اصعب امتحان فيهم و هل هم بمستوى امتحانPMP من حيث الصعوبه ؟ اقل او اكثر؟
Risk كان اسهل واحد فيهم ثم صعوبة متوسطة الـPMP , و الاكثر صعوبة SP

2- هل من يتقدم لامتحان SP , Risk بحاجة الى دورة تدريبية ؟ علماً اني حاصل على شهادة PMP قبل أقل من شهر ؟
على حسب معرفتى: يجب ان تأخذ دورة related to Risk لو امتحان risk و دورة SP لو امتحان SP لانة مطلوب عدد ساعات دراسة (تقريبا 30 ساعة)

3- ما الموارد الدراسية المطلوبه لكل امتحان منهم ؟
كل كتب الـPMP مثل ريتا و Head first
بالاضافة الى كتب ال Standards بتاعة ال PMI للـ Risk and Scheduling

4- هل لك بتزويدنا بخطة دراسية لحجم الدراسة المطلوب لاجتياز كل من الامتحانين اعلاه ؟
a. الـ Risk
بالكتير مذاكرة شهر واحد - ابدأ بريتا و بعدين head first , و بعدين حل امتحانات
على فكرة يجب مذاكرة الCommunication فى الامتحانين
b. الـSp
حوالى شهر و نصف

5- الان و بعد اجتياز امتحانات PMI .. ما هي خطوتك القادمه و اين ستجد نفسك ؟
حرتاح شوية  :9:

و اللة الموفق للجميع


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (28 فبراير 2011)

محمد محمود السعيد قال:


> الف مبروك يا باشمهندس محمد



الله يبارك فيك يا باشمهندس محمد وشكرا على التهنئة


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (1 مارس 2011)

مبروك .. و الله يوفقك و يبارك فيك و ينفع بك .


----------



## حسام الحو (1 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لك يا باشمهندس محمد
وربنا يوفقك الى كل خير .


----------



## foratfaris (1 مارس 2011)

الاخ العزيز م. محمود
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الف مبروك والى الامام دوماً
لدي اسئلة عن RMP
1- اسف على تكرار السؤال ... ولكن الا يلزم قراءة كتاب متخصص في RISK بالاضافة الى الستاندرد....
2- هل هناك فصول معينة يمكن التركيز عيها من PMBOOK (بيني وبينك مشكلة اعادة دراسة "كل " العمليات والمدخلات والمخرجات بالاضافة الة الادوات والتقنيات )
هل هناك طريقة معينة لدراسة PMBOOK تقترحها ؟
3- ما هي النقاط الصعبة التي يجب التركيز عليها في اجزاء الrisk
4- هل Head first بتاع pmp كافي للتدريب على الاسئلة
5- اي نصائح اضافية؟
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## princealamir (1 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروك يا باشمهندس محمد وبالتوفيق فيما هو أتي


----------



## mohammedsharaby (1 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك والى الامام دوماً


----------



## Jordan079 (1 مارس 2011)

E.Mohamed Hendy قال:


> الله يبارك فيك يا اخى العزيز و عقبالك
> بلنسبة لاسئلتك
> 
> - أيهم اصعب امتحان فيهم و هل هم بمستوى امتحانPMP من حيث الصعوبه ؟ اقل او اكثر؟
> ...


 بارك الله فيك اخي على اهتمامك .. و ان شالله سأبداً بالـ Risk بغضون اسبوعين و بعدها سأنتقل الى SP ..

اذا عندك ملفات او ملخصات او اي شيء تنصح به لا تبخل علينا و لك جزيل الشكر ....


----------



## mos (2 مارس 2011)

مبارك ياباشمهندس وربنا يوفقك دائما


----------



## Jordan079 (2 مارس 2011)

E.Mohamed Hendy قال:


> على فكرة يجب مذاكرة الCommunication فى الامتحانين


 اها .. هل يوجد اجزاء اخرى من كتاب PMBOK يجب دراستها غير الـ Communication ؟؟


----------



## ramie (6 مارس 2011)

أسأل الله أن يجعل لك فيها الخير والبركة والتوفيق.
أرجو التكرم بالإفادة 
كيف يمكنني الحصول على head first


----------



## Khaledreda600 (7 مارس 2011)

*Can You guid me*

Sallamo ALykom
Can you please guid me through any links for books on PMI-SP exam
I found the least training costs too much ,and I want to know first where I am standing 
Can you help please ?


----------



## kisoshoo (8 مارس 2011)

مبروك اولا 
ثانيا انا بذاكر حاليا pmi-sp بس بصراحه مش لاقي كتب كافيه علشان اكون مستعد للامتحان لو تقدر تساعدني وتقولي اعمل ايه يبقي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (9 مارس 2011)

الف مبرووووووك


----------



## eng_gallou (13 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك وربنا يوفق الجميع برغم انها متأخر


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

اسف للرد متاخرا


بالنسبة الPMI-RMP

أخوانى 
Communication
Human resources
some quality control
Framework
Contracts
and the risk

ممكن المذاكرة من ريتا مش كفاية
انصح بالمذاكرة من Head first
PMBok
Rita
وحل كل الاسئلة المتعلقة بالRisk
الامتحان مش صعب بس عاوز تركيز

بالنسبة ل PMI-SP
نفس الكتب و لكن انصح بحل Network Diagram كتير
مع التركيز على
Communication
Cost
Framework
Contract
and Time 

اللة الموفق


----------



## ملتزم (9 أبريل 2011)

مبارك أخي محمد


----------



## magnum1272003 (9 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله الله يبارك عليك وينفعك بيهم


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (9 أبريل 2011)

الله يبارك لكم يا اخوانى


----------



## Muayad Abuabed (10 أغسطس 2011)

عزيزي لقد انتهيت من دورة pmp
والان دخلت لموقع pmi لكي اختار الاختبار وطلعلي اكثر من اختيار 
وانا اخترت PMI-ACP Certification
هل اختياري كان صحيح ؟ 
ام يجب ان اختار شيء اخر ؟
وشكرا


----------



## نور الدين79 (11 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف مبروك و عقبال مزيد من النجاحات.و لكني اسمح لي ان اطلب منك لو عندك نسخه PDF لل RMP ال ٍStandard و RITA قابله للطباعه
اشكرك


----------



## بريمافيرا الجديد (22 أغسطس 2011)

E.Mohamed Hendy قال:


> انا جاهز لاى سؤال يتعلق بـالتالى من Association for Advancement of Cost Engineering
> 1- Certified Cost Engineer - CCE
> 
> انا جاهز لاى سؤال يتعلق بـالتالى من Society of Cost Estimating and Analyst
> ...


 
يارب دايما بالتوفيق ومن نجاح الى نجاح ومن فرحة الى فرحة .. 

سؤالي عن CCE و CCEA .. ايهما اهم ؟ وايهما اصعب ؟
ولو ممكن ترفع الكتب اللي ذاكرت منها وهل في حاجه ليهم زي fast track ؟ 

شكرا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (22 أغسطس 2011)

مبارك اخي ودعواتك لنا.....................


----------



## gamalredwing (25 أكتوبر 2013)

congratulations
i would love if you can upload rita risk management book
thank you


----------



## subrata (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*مبروك*

مبروك


----------



## gamalredwing (3 نوفمبر 2013)

ok u look not intersted to upload any book 
keep ur advise for ur self then


----------



## بحر الرجال (4 نوفمبر 2013)

نسأل الله ان يبارك في علمك وان يوفقك لخيري الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## gamalredwing (4 نوفمبر 2013)

good luck


----------



## gamalredwing (4 نوفمبر 2013)

inshaa Allaj u will have the best


----------



## اميرسعيد (27 يناير 2014)

,Good Morning
sorry for being that late to congratulate you. 
i want to ask you about the CCEA certification because i work as a senior estimator and i'm interested in this certification.
can i know if you took a preparation course or you performed self studies?
also if you can provide me with the study materials you used, this will be great also if you can tell me about the exam fees.

thanks a lot


----------

